# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Porsche McQueen (Twinnie Lee Moore)

## Perdita

Porsche McQueen, played by Twinnie Lee Moore, has been billed as "racier than her four-wheeled namesake" Mercedes, but is fiercely loyal and has a "good moral compass". 

Porsche McQueen played by Twinnie Lee Moore
Â© Lime Pictures
Porsche McQueen played by Twinnie Lee Moore

The two girls Celine and Porsche will be joined by their teenage sister later this year, and although casting details haven't been confirmed for her at the moment, she will apparently be the "brainbox" of the family.

----------

tammyy2j (26-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

A mix of Jacqui and Mercedes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

next will be fiesta mcqueen

----------

moonstorm (29-08-2014), tammyy2j (28-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...aid-gowns.html

porsche mcqueen's wedding

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...aid-gowns.html

porsche mcqueen's wedding

----------

tammyy2j (24-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who is she marrying?

----------


## lizann

> Who is she marrying?


cameron's brother

----------


## lizann

> Who is she marrying?


cameron's brother

----------

tammyy2j (25-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Twinnie Lee Moore has insisted that her character Porsche McQueen will be "very, very different" from her cousin Mercedes.

Porsche makes her first appearance on screen next week as part of a huge shake-up for the popular McQueen family, which will also see fan favourites Mercedes and Carmel bow out from the soap.
While little has been known about Porsche's character until now, fans have already been making comparisons between her and Mercedes thanks to their similar appearances and names.

However, Moore told Inside Soap: "As Porsche develops, you will start to see that she is very, very different from Mercedes. We're of a similar stance and style - but we have to be, because we're meant to be from the same family.

"Mercedes is a popular character and has a lot of support, but I'm looking forward to making my own mark as Porsche."

On the upcoming exits of Jennifer Metcalfe (Mercedes) and Gemma Merna (Carmel), she continued: "I'm so pleased I got to work with both girls before they leave. They've been an integral part of the McQueens for such a long time, and the family is such a success because of all their hard work. 

"If I hadn't worked with them, I would have felt cheated - and more like an imposter brought in to fill the void!"

The actress also confirmed that viewers can expect tension to develop between Porsche and Mercedes over the next few weeks.

She said: "With Porsche, what you see is what you get. She's loyal, she knows how to dress, and she's got wits. If you're her friend, you're very lucky - she'll fight for you and protect you.

"She's quite hard on the surface and you wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her. But there's a more vulnerable side that her fiancÃ© Lockie and the rest of the family manage to bring out in her. That's when she's not bickering with Mercedes, of course!"

----------

lizann (29-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will explore the issue of child sex abuse in a hard-hitting new storyline centring around the McQueen family.

Show bosses have teamed up with the NSPCC for the long-running plot, which begins on screen next week when Porsche McQueen reveals that her mother's boyfriend Pete sexually assaulted her when she was 15.

Porsche (Twinnie-Lee Moore) shares the dark secret with Phoebe in emotional scenes as she reflects on her past. It soon emerges that even though Porsche found the courage to tell her mum Reenie about the incident at the time, Pete managed to convince Reenie that the allegations were false and that Porsche had in fact propositioned him.

A Hollyoaks spokesperson explained: "The McQueen sisters - Porsche, Celine and Cleo - came to Hollyoaks to escape from an unhappy home life and the memory of Reenie's boyfriend Pete.

"The sisters had never confided in each other about Pete's inappropriate behaviour, which they had all experienced to varying degrees, so the extent of the danger he posed within the family was never revealed.

"When Pete comes back into their lives, troubled Reenie desperately wants him to stay and the girls want their mum to be in a happier place - but letting him into their home brings with it devastating consequences."

Hollyoaks and the NSPCC will both offer online support over the course of the storyline, promoting a 'No Secrets' campaign which aims to help young people find the necessary help if they face similar situations. The NSPCC is expecting a rise in calls from viewers who are affected by the issues raised on screen.

Jon Brown, NSPCC lead for tackling sexual abuse, commented: "Well-researched storylines in soaps can help raise awareness of difficult and important issues, reaching millions of people and helping those affected reach out for support. 

"Sexual abuse is a crime that rips apart families and I am very pleased with the way that Hollyoaks has thoughtfully approached an enormously emotive and challenging subject. 

"Sexual abuse of children within families is disturbingly the most common form and the impact on victims is devastating, sometimes damaging them long into adulthood if they don't get the right support. 

"Children can stay silent for fear of what speaking out will do to the relationships they have with other members of the family. Abusers may cynically use this fear to keep children silent, leaving them suffering a daily nightmare. Its important children know that help is out there and they can move forward positively."

Former EastEnders and Footballers' Wives star ZÃ¶e Lucker has been cast in the role of Reenie, who appears on screen for the first time next week as Porsche visits her in prison.

Speaking of her part in the plot, Lucker said: "I have been involved in the story from very early on and have been lucky enough to have worked with Jon Brown and his team at the NSPCC.

"For me 'no secrets' is about, as an adult, thinking carefully about what you ask children to do and say. Even giving a child sweets as a treat and saying 'don't tell your mum', is sending the wrong message to a child. 

"We want children to know that someone asking them to keep a secret is wrong and that message needs to start at home because sadly that can still be an unsafe place for some children."

Porsche hugs Cleo
Â© Lime Pictures
Porsche with her youngest sister Cleo

Hollyoaks' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood added: "Viewers of the show will be aware that Marlena (Nana) McQueen - one of the show's best loved characters, played by the fantastic actress Diane Langton - suffered sexual abuse from within the family, and the research that we did found that in fact abuse can infiltrate generations.

"Her daughter Reenie is as much the victim here as her daughters in that her own childhood was filled with such unclear boundaries that she is unable to spot the markers that mean her own girls are at risk.

"But this is not a hopeless story - far from it. It will endeavour to show that we do have the power to stop abuse and most importantly that it is possible to recover and to go on and have a happy and successful life.

"The campaign 'no secrets' is a simple message that can be used to encourage adults not to ask children to keep secrets and let children know that they shouldn't have secrets either. It is the secrets kept by generations of this family that have led to what we will see play out on screen this year."

----------

lizann (08-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

she better not be cleo's real mother with pete

----------


## tammyy2j

Grace Black isn't exactly known for her good deeds, but she is about to become a surprising source of support for troubled Porsche McQueen in a new storyline.

Jailed Grace (Tamara Wall) is shocked when Porsche turns to her for help to deal with her mother Reenie, in scenes due to air next month.

Grace and Reenie (ZÃ¶e Lucker) are both locked away in the same prison, but it seems that won't be the case for long as Reenie's official release date looms.

Reenie's future freedom is bad news for Porsche, who is fearful over her mum's plans to move into the McQueen house and potentially bring her abusive partner Pete back into the family's lives.

Needing a way to thwart Reenie's release, Porsche begs Grace to get her in trouble at the jail.

With her history of dastardly schemes, Grace is more than capable of putting a masterplan into action and plants some drugs in Reenie's moisturiser. Will this be enough to delay Reenie's release if the prison authorities find the secret stash?

----------


## Perdita

Fans of Hollyoaks' Porsche McQueen can rest assured that the character will staying in the soap for a lot longer, as actress Twinnie-Lee Moore reveals her contract has been extended.

The news comes less than a week after Moore was nominated in the category of Best Newcomer at the British Soap Awards 2015.

"It really is incredible," the actress said of her nomination in an interview with the Daily Star Sunday. "Everyone secretly hopes they're nominated but I really didn't think it would happen.

"It means a lot, especially with this delicate storyline that we're doing."

She also added: "I've just signed a new long-term contract and I'm really pleased to be staying. I'm genuinely loving it. It's mental all the time but I wouldn't have it any other way."

Porsche McQueen is currently involved in a long-running and sensitive storyline that aims to raise awareness of sexual abuse, and she recently told Phoebe that she had been targeted by her mother Reenie's partner Pete at the age of 15.

----------


## tammyy2j

Porsche McQueen will become "isolated" on Hollyoaks following her brave accusation against newcomer Pete.

The feisty character faces her worst nightmare in upcoming episodes, as her mother Reenie is released from prison and tries to bring her abusive partner Pete back into the family's lives.


Porsche (Twinnie-Lee Moore) has previously confided in Phoebe McQueen about how Pete sexually assaulted her when she was 15. Pete's reappearance prompts her to tell the whole family the truth, but some of them may find the revelation hard to accept.

ZÃ¶e Lucker, who plays Reenie, told Inside Soap: "Reenie is in denial because she's totally in love with Pete. The rest of the McQueens love him too, because Reenie is so much better when he's there - she goes into meltdown without him.

"She thinks that Porsche is seeking attention. She doesn't believe Pete would do anything like that."


She added: "Reenie is in shock and she heads to The Dog to drown her sorrows, which doesn't help anything.

"Porsche just wants to keep him away from her sisters - but they're all fighting for him to stay and Porsche becomes quite isolated as a result. I know Reenie would love to repair her relationship with Porsche, however this bombshell has fractured it even more."

Hollyoaks has been working with the NSPCC on the sex abuse storyline, which will run on screen for the rest of the year.

A show spokesperson recently explained: "The McQueen sisters had never confided in each other about Pete's inappropriate behaviour, which they had all experienced to varying degrees, so the extent of the danger he posed within the family was never revealed.

"When Pete comes back into their lives, troubled Reenie desperately wants him to stay and the girls want their mum to be in a happier place - but letting him into their home brings with it devastating consequences."

----------


## tammyy2j

Twinnie-Lee Moore has tipped her character Porsche McQueen to come back fighting following her recent troubles.

Porsche has recently hit the bottle for comfort after the return of her stepfather Pete Buchanan (Kai Owen) led to her whole family turning against her.

When Pete arrived in the village, Porsche tried to expose his true colours by revealing that he sexually assaulted her when she was 15. However, Porsche's loved ones soon allowed themselves to be swayed when Pete slyly talked his way out of trouble.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the launch of Pentahotel Derby, Moore commented: "There's been an amazing reaction to the storyline so far. One thing which stood out was an email which a lady sent to my agent. It said, 'You probably won't read this, but I had to write to you because you could almost be playing my life'. 

"It was such a sad email, but it was also really nice to know that she'd come through it. She was abused by her stepdad and she had lots in common with Porsche. She told her mum, who actually believed her for a bit but then they turned against her. 

"It's fascinating to think that you can actually affect someone through the medium that is TV."

On Porsche's current reliance on alcohol, she continued: "It's one of those cases where you hit the bottle for a little bit, but then you realise that it's not doing you any good. Porsche just has to get to the ultimate low before she comes back up again and comes full circle. 

"Porsche doesn't realise it but she's becoming a product of her mother, which she hates. We see her go on a downward spiral but I'm sure she'll come back on the up - she has to. She's a very strong character and she's got a reason to be strong, as her sisters mean everything to her."

The current storyline will be a long-running one for Hollyoaks. Porsche's 17-year-old sister Cleo (Nadine Mulkerrin) will be next to take centre stage in the plot as an inappropriate relationship develops between her and Pete over the summer.

Moore added: "Porsche didn't really have her dad around when she was growing up. When Pete came into her life, he made it better at first and they were probably friends. 

"It's interesting to see how his relationship with Cleo is developing now. That's exactly how it was with Porsche at first, so you see the beginnings of how someone can start manipulating you - making you feel that you need them and they're your friend.

"Porsche has always been quite savvy, so there came a point where she realised it wasn't right. There's lots of different dynamics to come. Cleo's relationship with Pete will develop, and so will Porsche's."

----------


## lizann

hope she gets with joe roscoe

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Twinnie-Lee Moore has said that her character Porsche McQueen will be heartbroken when she learns that evil Pete Buchanan has developed an inappropriate relationship with her younger sister Cleo.

As previously reported earlier this month, a dark turn in the ongoing plot will see abuser Pete target teenager Cleo.

Viewers already know that Pete sexually abused Porsche when she was 15, but she has struggled to make her family believe her.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Moore said: "She will be heartbroken. After what happened to her, Porsche dragged both Cleo and Celine away from the family home and protected them ever since.

"She is kind of a mum to them and she has always been very loyal. So if she finds out that this has been going on right under her nose, there will be a heap of guilt on her part."

Porsche's troubles will escalate next week as Lockie and Reenie witness a suspicious moment between the pair after walking into the room at the wrong time.

Reenie, Lockie and Porsche row after the funeral
Â© Lime Pictures
Reenie, Lockie and Porsche row after the funeral

The incident comes about after Pete aggressively grabs Porsche, forcing her shirt to come undone, but it is enough to plant doubts in her husband Lockie's mind as he too starts to wonder whether she is really telling the truth.

Moore said: "This is when alarm bells start ringing for Lockie. He's thinking, 'Actually Porsche is a massive drama queen, and Pete seems like a really cool guy. Can this really be right?'

"If Lockie were to take Pete's side over Porsche's, she would be absolutely devastated. He is the one person who is supposed to support and protect her - he should stand by her no matter what. 

"The fact that there is a trace of doubt in his mind as to whether she is telling the truth is going to destroy her."

----------

tammyy2j (02-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

twinnie is leaving

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks is waving goodbye to one of its popular new stars as Twinnie-Lee Moore is leaving the show, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

The actress has been playing Porsche McQueen since late 2014, but she will be bowing out from the Channel 4 soap at the end of her current contract.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy, the 28-year-old commented: "I have had a fantastic time at Hollyoaks and I have loved playing Porsche. Coming in for a big McQueen wedding and being part of the train crash stunt last year was so exciting and a brilliant entrance for a new character. 

"I was then honoured to work with the NSPCC on the child abuse storyline, which has been so important to me personally and professionally. There is more to come for Porsche before my exit. I will miss everyone at Hollyoaks but am also looking forward to future projects."

A Hollyoaks spokesperson confirmed that Moore will be leaving the show, but the exact details and timing of her exit storyline are currently under wraps.

Porsche made her dramatic Hollyoaks entrance in November 2014, when she was preparing for her wedding to love rat Lockie Campbell (Nick Rhys). The ceremony went ahead, but tragedy later struck when the party train they had organised for the reception crashed - killing Porsche's cousin Carmel.

Since then, Porsche's marriage to Lockie has hit the rocks due to him constantly cheating on her - not only with Diane O'Connor but also her own cousins Mercedes and John Paul.

Moore has been praised for her performances in the McQueens' child abuse storyline, which began in the summer when Porsche revealed that her stepfather Pete Buchanan (Kai Owen) had sexually assaulted her when she was 15.

----------


## Perdita

Twinnie-Lee Moore has waved goodbye to Hollyoaks after filming her final scenes on the soap.

The actress has been playing Porsche McQueen since late 2014, and said she was "honoured" to have spent time working on the show.

Posting a picture of flowers and chocolate on Instagram, Moore wrote: "Been spoilt absolutely rotten.

"Thank you @hollyoaksofficial I've had the best time, honoured to have had the nspcc child abuse storyline which has been handled amazingly."

She added: "I've made some of my best friends here and today was full of love and I'll miss you all so much. 

"Cast, crew, production, make up, costume everyone does an amazing job such a team effort!!"

But this might not be the end of the actress's time on the show, as she added: "I'm sad to be leaving but who knows... Porsche may return."

Moore has been praised for her performances in the McQueens' child abuse storyline, which began in the summer when Porsche revealed that her stepfather Pete Buchanan (Kai Owen) had sexually assaulted her when she was 15.

In May, Moore was up for the Best Newcomer prize at the British Soap Awards and she was also nominated for the same gong at the Inside Soap Awards.

Prior to joining Hollyoaks, the star was best known for her stage work in various shows, including Chicago, Footloose, A Chorus Line and Flashdance.

----------


## Perdita

Porsche McQueen could make a devastating discovery in the build-up to her exit from Hollyoaks.

The feisty character will be bowing out from the show in a few weeks' time, but there's more drama to come for her as the McQueen family's tragic secrets continue to unravel.

While the truth about paedophile Pete Buchanan is now finally out in the open, there's one more secret still to be exposed - rapist Derek Clough is Porsche's real father.

Porsche's mum Reenie (Zoe Lucker) revealed the truth to Nana McQueen in emotional scenes in September, but Porsche has yet to find out herself.

Hollyoaks bosses have now revealed that Reenie's secret will be one to watch over the Christmas period, as she finds it increasingly difficult to keep quiet.

The festive season will initially seem like a happy one for the McQueen family with Porsche and Reenie finally getting along, but the burden of her dark past may just become too much for Reenie to bear.

Cleo considers telling Reenie the truth
Â©  Lime Pictures

Twinnie-Lee Moore, who played Porsche, recently finished filming at Hollyoaks after a one-year stint with the show.

----------

tammyy2j (01-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Porsche McQueen will vow to leave the Hollyoaks village with her wayward mum Reenie this Christmas.

The feisty character decides to put family loyalty first when it seems that Reenie (Zoe Lucker) is in danger of being sent back to jail.

An eventful festive season for the McQueen family begins when Reenie and Porsche (Twinnie-Lee Moore) both receive letters inviting them to attend evil Derek Clough's will reading.

Derek is the villainous ex of Nana McQueen, who raped Reenie when she was a young girl. Reenie is terrified when she receives news of his will, fearing that Porsche will find out that Derek was her father.

When Porsche goes ahead with meeting Derek's solicitor, it seems that Reenie's worst fears have been realised as Derek has 'mysteriously' left Porsche a lot of money.

Porsche is shocked and confused when she hears about the small fortune, but will she find out the earth-shattering reason behind her inheritance?

Either way, tensions between Porsche and Reenie reach boiling point in the aftermath, causing them to fight publicly in Price Slice.

----------


## lizann

is she coming back for trial

----------

